
Conscious Decision of Spelling Afrika with a 'K' - tefo-mohapi
http://allafrica.com/stories/201504201140.html
======
LordWinstanley
Wow! --this is about as pseudo-scientific as when those eejits think they've
"translated" their loved one's name into Chinese through looking up the hànzì
symbol for each letter on some half-witted chart in a tattoo parlour —and then
spend the rest of their life walking round with "jellied badger scrotum"
emblazoned proudly on their arm.

And, given the racist nature of the author's opinions, wouldn't AfriKKKa have
been a more fitting choice?

Still. At least it looks like we've found the programmer responsible for
creating "tefo-mohapi" now.

